# OMG I am doing it



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 8, 2011)

Well this last year has been , well not so good for the pets in my house. In the last two years now i had to put Sooty to sleep, then my foster piggie passed away in my arms, then the diagnosis of my Buzz who was in kidney failure, then right after Christmas last year i had to have her put to sleep. The following March (2010) Willow my cat was having trouble with her back leg and we ound out she had a tumor in her chest and a tumor somewhere on her spine, then my dog Sam was diagnosed with Liver failure, ugh didnt think it would get any worse. In June after Willow lost the use of her back legs I decided it was time to send her to a better place, and we did, ugh again i had to make that decision. Then Nov, many months after Sam was diagnosed in Liver failure, many tests and meds later, and many months past the 6-8 weeks they gave him to live it was time to send him to the rainbow bridge too. After all that my ONLY dog left had a form of dog head tilt (vestibular disease) , THANKFULLY it was cleared up with an antibiotic. I got to the point that it hurt, and sucked. It sucked to have to make that decision, they don come with little experation dates stamped on them so you have to make that decision, i have always prided myself on the Quality of life verses the quanity of life, and I have so far stuck with it, then the hurt of having to make that decision, to play god, believe me i dont want that job. 


so to the point I have one dog and have always wanted to do fostering, but i always had enough dogs, had my hands full and my plate was always full, but i want to do it and i can do it now. I found a foster through a friend of my sister and after getting my dog the other shots she should have (distemper, flu and parvo) i will have a foster puppy next sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am scared and excited. 

I worry about thte puppy and will my dog be ok with it, will it be ok with the buns and my cats, and my kids, will my kids be ok with it. This is a whole new world to me , i acquired my dogs and cats before i had kids and i had no other animals so to me this is all new, not only do i have to worry about all the other animals , i have4 to worry about my kids, and then the puppy itself,lol. who knew!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had said i would take 4-6 months and younger, but when getting some dogs that i possibly would foster i was fearful of my dog, he isnt the friendliest with other dogs that she doesnt know, so i wanted to stick to lil dogs, i think she would be ok with a wee lil one. Then there is explaining to the kids and getting them to understand that the dog is not forever, it shouldnt be too bad cause we fostered guinea pigs so they kind of get it. Then i worry about my buns, not my butt, but my rabbits,lol, i hope that a puppy will not pay too much attention to them i would just be so upset if something happened to them because i wanted to foster.


So that is it, of course the very long winded version of what i am doing,lol!!!!!!!!!!!! I am excited and scared, and it will start next sunday, we are going to see how it goes then decide if we are going to continue it, which i dont see why we wouldnt. I will have pics on my facebook for everyone to drool over of course,lol


anyone else foster puppies could give me pointer or advice?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 9, 2011)

Way to go Fran! I just love fostering. Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Patti, I am excited about doing it, but of course nervous ,lol


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great experience, keep us updated!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 10, 2011)

Before I start drooling I'll say that when we first introduced the bunnies to the newly mobile puppies, we made sure that the bunnies were always on our laps - higher than the pups.Cesar Milan was a great source of help with tips on interspecies living:biggrin:

It was a case of reinforcing the fact that as pack leaders we are top bun/dog. I think it was a year before young Whiskey was trusted to be in the garden with her mum and buns without a leash. She's not the brightest cheese on the plate and she couldnt learn that the bunnies didnt want to play. The position of a stretching bun is similar to that of a dog wanting to play.
 
Im guessing that you arent going to have a moments peace with your foster tho!

'goes away to prepare for cute pics...'


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 14, 2011)

lol thanks girls i will defintely post lots of pics, anyone want to add me on facebook because i am on there alot more often feel free, i never thought about that donna , about the stretching bunny, interesting.

i do worry about my buns of course they are the most delicate of all my animals that will be in contact with the pup


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry i havent put anything here, the original time got post poned but i will be doing it on the 30th of Jan , so i am on the count down again,lol.


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like you are a very busy person with all the animals and kids!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 22, 2011)

ha ha ha that i am,lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 10, 2011)

Here they are. Maggie (L) and Margie (R). They are german shephard/ hound mix. We picked up both and Margie's foster family picked her up at my house, because we were closer to them then they were to the rescue and the mom had to work so we brought her home and they picked her up. OMG 2 puppies,lol that was so much work lol.







Maggie who is the "Rotti" looking one is my foster. We love her and the rescue is putting her on adoption pending status because we want to possibly adopt her,lol, i am a FAILURE ,lol. we will have two weeks to decide.







Look at her face <3



















This is Margie , her sister, well one of them, there were three all together. Margie is a cutie too.







Maggie is my shadow, i go in the kitchen, she goes in the kitchen, i go in the living room , she goes in the living room,lol. As cute as it is it is annoying cause i am tripping all over her all day long,lol. She is doing very well with her potty training, last night was very hairy lots of accidents between her and her sister but things have gotten better with her. She slept in her cage last night and about 330 i heard a little whimpering so i went down to let her out and after she came in she wasnt happy about going back into her cage but she did, and settled down after about 10-15 minutes.


----------



## JAM (Feb 10, 2011)

Aweee what cuties I'm so happy you will possibly be adopting one of them  they look like absolute angels <3 :innocent:biggrin:


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 10, 2011)

onder: cant see you letting this cutie go!! :biggrin:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2011)

How adorable! Just wait until she grows into those paws.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 10, 2011)

lol i know i think she is going to be big,lol


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 11, 2011)

We too foster dogs as well as bunnies. It can be hard to let go of the dogs, that's why I much prefer short term fostering. Our last foster went to her forever home last weekend, she was 12 wks old and we so wanted to keep her, but with 3 dogs of our own, 2 bunnies, a turtle, fish and a toddler, we are good, LOL! Plus we want to have the room to keep fostering.
Fostering dogs has mostly been a good experience for us, there have been a few fosters who had issues, but in general it is very rewarding. What cuties...hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Jill, it looks like we will be keeping Maggie, which we will rename, but we are still going to foster. We only take little puppies 6 months and younger, so hopefully they will be short term, cause as with any baby they are the quickest to go, well that is our hope anyway,lol. I had three dogs and in the last year had to have 2 dogs and one of my cats put to sleep, and the dog i have is older, so we decided that it would be ok to bring in another dog. Now having said that i now have all the dogs that we want so hopefully it will be easier to let the other fosters go,lol!!!!!!!! is that wishful thinking,lol.

I love Rotti's and have always wanted a Rotti so beings that Maggie looks like a Rotti she just stole my heart,lol.


----------



## buns2luv (Feb 11, 2011)

Makes sense and oh Rotties are so beautiful! My husband had one years ago and we would love another, some day! Best of luck with the fostering, the young ones do go quicker for sure.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 20, 2011)

Well it is official we have decided to adopt her, we will be keeping her name as Maggie. we have tried a bunch of other names but nothing was sticking, so Maggie it will be. I filled out the adoption paper work, signed the contract and now i just have to send them the adoption fee. we will continue to foster puppies, but the rest will be safe from me as we will never own more then two dogs, did the three dog thing and at times it would be too much so we figure that two is a nice number. She is a cutie very mild behaviour for an 11 week old puppy, doing pretty good with potty training, but i was sick all last week so she reverted and we had to start from scratch again with her. My other dog likes her so that is a huge plus. We will take a week or so more to get her fully potty trained and settled before taking a foster, i hope,lol. She is really attached to me, i go in the kitchen , she goes in the kitchen, i go in the living room she goes in the living room.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

Sucker!


----------



## JimD (Feb 20, 2011)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Sucker!



I'm a three-time sucker myself and I also say....

SUCKER!!!!
....and God bless you!:hugsquish:

You're what would be considered as a "Failed Fosterer".....just like me !!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Ali, always there with encouraging words,lol. The ladies were laughing that I was a "failure" lol, and they introduced me to the other "foster failures" at the adoption event,lol. I said we should start a club,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

Anytime


----------

